# Wow look at this collection!!!



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Some very nice cars here. I wonder if he is really trying to sell it or just see what he can get for it. Right now he is at $77 each.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5915234992&rd=1


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Droooooooooooooolllll !  Definitely has some keepers in that bunch. rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

$95 per car right now.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Totally insane.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Reserve still hasn't been met either.  rr


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Nice collection ! I have about half of them . Wouldn't want to win an auction like that though. All the fun is finding the cars one or two at a time , and meeting all the different people along the way.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

That is one [email protected]$$ collection, only thing missing is a black semi w/ pup trailers. But I agree, finding a car here and there is more fun.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Piz/dlw,

Definitely easier on the wallet that way. And after four or five years of building your collection, it will be acceptable for you to stare in awe at this collection and wonder, if you could have put that $10,000 to a better purpose and it won't feel as bad. At least that's what I keep telling myself as I stare at my dislplay cases. :freak: rr 
:jest:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I had an eye on that auction from the $4,100. mark, I was very suprised when it went to $5,300. but $8,900....that's insane. Hey, anybody know if the buyer is looking for some property?, i've got some choice swampland!!!


:devil:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks like it got down to the last two deep pockets cashslingers facing off at 20 paces with fully loaded wallets... and they both blinked.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

$134 per car and the reserve was still not met.


----------

